# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Διδασκαλία και εκπαίδευση του καναρινιού Τιμπράντο

## stefos

Επανερχομαι σε ενα θεμα που πιστευω οτι εχει συζητηθει διεξοδικα αλλα θα ηθελα μεσα απο το φορουμ και με την συμετοχη ολων κατα το δυνατο! να καταθεσουμε αποψεις για την καλυτερη εκμαθηση των τιμπραντο.
Θα ηθελα αποψεις απο ολους για να εχουμε το <<καλυτερο , δυνατο>>συμπερασμα. 
Επανερχομαι στο θεμα με αφορμη το σεμιναριο της ΕΛΙΤ και ακουγοντας τον ισπανο κριτη σχετικα με την εκπαιδευση των μικρων τιμπραντο. Μια παρατηρηση εδω ειναι οτι δεν ηταν καλη η ληψη του σεμιναριου και κουραζε ο ηχος.
Θα παρακαλουσα τα παιδια που ετρεφουν μεγαλυτερο αριθμο ατομων-πουλιων αρα και με μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια να καταθεσουν τις αποψεις τους , εστω και αν ειναι για καποιους ανορθοδοξοι οι μεθοδοι . Για παραδειγμα 
(σκοτεινιασμα κλουβιου-πουλιου) , επισης να μας πουν και λεπτομερως το προγραμμα που ακολουθουν καθως και τις χρονικες περιοδους
Οι χομπιστες με μικρο αριθμο πουλιων σαν και εμενα να καταθεσουν αποψεις αν θεωρουν οτι εχουν να προτεινουν κατι ενδιαφερον! 
Ο κοσμος που ασχολειται με το τιμπραντο δειχνει να εχει συνεχως αυξανομενη ταση, οποτε οσο πιο ενημερωμενοι χομπιστες ειμαστε τοσο καλυτερα για εμας και για τα φτερωτα μας φιλαρακια! 
Για αλλη μια φορα ευχαριστω το GBC

----------


## gianniskilkis

Στέφανε εγώ κάθε χρόνο ζευγαρώνω λίγα πουλιά ,  μου δίνουν από δέκα πέντε έως είκοσι + , κατά μέσο όρο νεοσσούς . Τους βάζω σε μια κλούβα που έχω και δεν τους ενοχλώ παρά μόνο τόσο όσο να εξοικειωθούν στην παρουσία μου . Βέβαια δεν κάνω και μεγάλη προσπάθεια λόγω ότι τα πουλιά τα έχω στον χώρο του μπαλκονιού μου . Φροντίζω κάθε χρόνο να κρατάω δύο πουλιά παλιά χωρίς να ζευγαρώσουν , ώστε να τα έχω σαν δασκάλους . Παράλληλα καθημερινά τους βάζω στο λαπτοπ , δίπλα τους μερικά κομμάτια  από κελαδήματα  που μου αρέσουν και είναι σωστά . Τους βάζω το πρωί περίπου από τις 08 έως 09  για καμιά ώρα και το απόγευμα από την 19 έως 20 περίπου  . Δεν συμμετέχω σε διαγωνισμούς και δεν το κάνω με μανία απλά προσπαθώ να έχω όσο το δυνατόν  καλά πουλιά  , ανάλογο του καλού αίματος πουλιών που διατηρώ με ευλάβεια προσπαθώντας να μην βάζω ότι να ΄ναι στο σπίτι .
Κρατάω κάνα δύο πουλιά  ( που για μένα είναι τα καλύτερα )  και τα άλλα τα χαρίζω σε διάφορους φίλους εντός και εκτός Κιλκίς . Καλή συνέχεια ...

----------


## jk21

Να παραθεσω ,πριν απο οποια συζητηση ,δυο σημαντικα αρθρα 

ενα για την προπαιδευση  (εκμαθηση του τραγουδιου απο τους νεοσσους )


*Διδασκαλία καναρινιών φωνής Timbrados (Προπαίδευση)*

και ενα για την εκπαιδευση (προετοιμασια των νεων τραγουδιστων ωστε να αποδωσουν το μεγιστο των δυνατοτητων τους κατα τον διαγωνισμο ) 

*Διδασκαλία - Εκπαίδευση καναρινιών φωνής Timbrados*




Επειδη παραυρεθηκα στο σεμιναριο ,να πω οτι παρολο που ειναι λογικο να μην υπαρχει πληρως επαγγελματικη βιντεοσκοπηση (στις μερες κρισης που διανυουμε ... ) ο ηχος δεν βλεπω να αποδιδει κατι διαφορετικο απο οτι ακουγα .Προτιμω το οποιο σεμιναριο και ας μην ειναι ολα τελεια ,απο τα μη σεμιναρια

----------


## jimk1

Στεφανε στο σεμινάριο ειπώθηκαν οι βασικοί κανόνες μιας ποιοτικής και σωστής εκτροφής, η ποσότητα δεν φέρνει και την ποιότητα,καλύτερα λίγα και με καλά αιματα πουλία. Αν ενα πουλί δεν κουβαλά ποιοτικά γονίδια οτι και να του κάνεις δεν θα αποδώσει τα αναμενόμενα γιατί δεν εχει τη δυνατότητα να τ ο κάνει.Αρα ξεκινάμαι απο την πρώτη υλη και ολα τα αλλα με επιμονή υπομονή ερχονται.Μαγική συνταγή δεν υπάρχει αν υπήρχε ολοι θα εβγαζαν κάθε χρόνο πρωταθλητές.Φέτος ειχα την τυχει να ακουσω αρκετα πουλια,ακουσα και αδερφια με τα ιδια ακουσματα να αποδίδουν εντελως διαφορετικα το ρεπερτοριο τους κ.λ.π

----------


## stefos

> Στέφανε εγώ κάθε χρόνο ζευγαρώνω λίγα πουλιά ,  μου δίνουν από δέκα πέντε έως είκοσι + , κατά μέσο όρο νεοσσούς . Τους βάζω σε μια κλούβα που έχω και δεν τους ενοχλώ παρά μόνο τόσο όσο να εξοικειωθούν στην παρουσία μου . Βέβαια δεν κάνω και μεγάλη προσπάθεια λόγω ότι τα πουλιά τα έχω στον χώρο του μπαλκονιού μου . Φροντίζω κάθε χρόνο να κρατάω δύο πουλιά παλιά χωρίς να ζευγαρώσουν , ώστε να τα έχω σαν δασκάλους . Παράλληλα καθημερινά τους βάζω στο λαπτοπ , δίπλα τους μερικά κομμάτια  από κελαδήματα  που μου αρέσουν και είναι σωστά . Τους βάζω το πρωί περίπου από τις 08 έως 09  για καμιά ώρα και το απόγευμα από την 19 έως 20 περίπου  . Δεν συμμετέχω σε διαγωνισμούς και δεν το κάνω με μανία απλά προσπαθώ να έχω όσο το δυνατόν  καλά πουλιά  , ανάλογο του καλού αίματος πουλιών που διατηρώ με ευλάβεια προσπαθώντας να μην βάζω ότι να ΄ναι στο σπίτι .
> Κρατάω κάνα δύο πουλιά  ( που για μένα είναι τα καλύτερα )  και τα άλλα τα χαρίζω σε διάφορους φίλους εντός και εκτός Κιλκίς . Καλή συνέχεια ...


Γιάννη ευχαριστώ και θέλω να ρωτησω το εξης , πιστεύεις οτι αυτά είναι αρκετά που κανεις ή θα ήθελες να κανεις περισσότερα αλλά λόγω διαθέσιμου χρονου δεν μπορείς ή λόγω του ότι δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν προς το παρόν οι διαγωνισμοί?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Στέφανε απλά οι διαγωνισμοί δεν με ενδιέφεραν ποτέ .... τίποτα περισσότερο ή λιγότερο από αυτό που λέω εκτός του ότι δεν έχω την ευκαιρία να συναντώ δια ζώσης φίλους με το ίδιο χόμπι . Τώρα εάν θα μπορούσα ναι θα ήθελα κάτι παραπάνω , όμως δεν εξαρτάται από τον χρόνο όσο από τον χώρο ... Μπλοκάρω ορισμένες φορές φίλε μου . Ζω σε πολυκατοικία και δεν έχω άλλο χώρο παρά μόνο μια γωνιά στην βεράντα 2,5 Χ 2,5 μέτρα περίπου . Π.Χ  φέτος έβαλα ένα ζευγαράκι μόνο . Πέρυσι ο άρρεν (jk21) και oi θηλυκές (panos 70 κλπ) ήταν φωτιά , τσαφ και ένσπορο , παρά την κακή χρονιά και τις απώλειες  ,στο τέλος  αναγκάστηκα να  δώσω κάποια  πουλάκια παρότι μου άρεσαν αρκετά ... λέω λοιπόν φέτος να μην κουραστώ , να βάλω μόνο ένα ζευγάρι άρρεν ο ίδιος (jk21) , που και φέτος είναι πολυβόλο (  φωνή και sex) με θήλυ (jonakos32) και χαλαρά ...  Μην μας διώξει και η γυναίκα από το σπίτι . Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους ...

----------


## mrsoulis

Αυτο με τις πολυκατοικιες αλλα και τους περιεργους γειτονες ειναι θεμα... Ενας φιλος μου στην Πατρα μετακόμισε για αυτο τον λόγο...

----------


## panos70

Εγω θα πω τι δικη μου αποψη , για μενα υπαρχουν τρια ειδη διδασκαλιας  ,το πρωτο και αυτο  που κανω  εγω ειναι ο ''ερασιτεχνικος''  βαζω ολα τα  μικρα σε δυο κλουβες πτησεις στο εκτροφειο μου το οποιο ειναι σε ενα  χωρο  στην αυλη και εκει μεσα βρισκονται και οι θηλυκιες που προσπαθουν  να παρουν τα πανω τους απο τις γεννες και απο την πτερορια, απεναντι  στην κλουβα εχω τους δυο δασκαλους αρσενικους τους  οποιους δεν εχω  βαλει να ζευγαρωσουν καθολου  σε αποσταση 1,5-2 μετρων το πολυ για να  τους ακουν αλλα και να τους βλεπουν ,και τα αρσενικα που ζευγαρωνουν δεν  τα αφηνω να τάισουν για τους λογους οτι μετα δεν μπορουν να παρουν τα  επανω τους απο κελαηδισμα και κανουν παραφωνιες, μεσα Οκτωβριου περιπου  κι αφου εχει τελειωσει η πτερορια μπαινουν στα ατομικα κλουβια, ενα,  ενα, ομως οσο και να κανω τα παραπανω , εξω απο το εκτροφειο ακουγονται  σπουργιτια καρδερινες δεκαοχτουρες μαυροπουλια και οτι αλλο μπορεις να  φανταστεις μεχρι και καρακαξες , ολο και καποια αρηιτικη
θα παρουν απο τα παραπανω, οποτε καθαρα σωστη εκπαιδευση δεν μπορω να κανω 

και   η δευτερη εκπαιδευση ειναι η επαγγελματικη αυτη δλδ που κανουν τα  περισσοτερα  μελη των συλλογων για να τα κατεβασουν σε διαγωνισμο χωρις  αρνητικες φωνες και παραφωνιες, τα εχουν μονιμα σε κλειστο χωρο μικρα  και αρσενικους (δασκαλους και μη) τις θηλυκιες σε αλλο χωρο γιατι καμια  φορα κελαηδανε και τις περισσοτερες φωρες οχι ετσι οπως θελουμε ,και  εκτος αυτου χανουν μαζι τους την αυτοσυγκεντρωση τους ( νεαρα αλλα και  αρσενικοι) τους βαζουμε απεναντι οχι πανω απο 1,5 μετρο για να βλεπονται  και να μιμουνται το δασκαλο , και οπως προειπα μετα την πτερορια και  κατα τα μεσα με τελος Οκτωβριου μπαινουν τα νεαρα αρσενικα στα ατομικα  κλουβακια εκπαιδευσεις  και  προς τα μεσα Νοεμβριου ,αναλογως το ποτε  ειναι ο καθε διαγωνισμος και ποτε θελουμε να ειναι ετοιμα τα βαζουμε και  τα βγαζουμε στα σεντουκια  πρωι και απογευμα για καποια λεπτα καθε φορα  , και τριτη εκπαιδευση ειναι  βεβαια ειναι και αυτοι που τα εκπαιδευουν  χωρις καθολου δασκαλους εκει θα φανει αν τα πουλια ειναι πολυ καλα  γιατι ενα καλο τιμπραντο που εχει δασκαλο θα μιμηθει αλλα δεν θα τον  ξεπερασει αφου τον μιμειται ,ομως χωρις καθολου δασκαλο και μη  ακουγοντας τιποτα  μπορει να ξεπερασει ενα αριστο πουλι και να φτασει  απο μονο του σε πολυ αριστα επιπεδα ξερω παιδια μελη που χρησιμοποιουν  και τις δυο περιπτωσεις ( 2 και 3)  ,για τα πουλια που δεν εχουν καλα  γονιδια δεν θα αναφερθω καθολου

----------


## koukoulis

Το ερώτημα που τίθεται είναι το εξής: ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε πολύ καλά πουλάκια, με άριστο DNA και όχι δάσκαλο. Ποιο θα ήταν το κατάλληλο cd, που θα μπορούσε να τα απογειώσει; Και φυσικά που θα μπορούσε να βρεθεί κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί δεν μπορούμε όλοι να γνωρίζουμε τις σωστές φωνές / νότες με ασφάλεια.
Έχει κανείς άποψη για αυτό;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλε Γιάννη η γνώση ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς αρχίζει από το Α και καταλήγει στο Ω  (παράδειγμα η αλφαβήτα ...). Τώρα εμείς είμαστε περίπου στο Ι και προχωράμε αργά , καθένας με την όρεξή του προς το Ω . Αυτά που ζητάς θα βρεις μέσα σε συλλόγους , από φίλους που ασχολήθηκαν παραπάνω και οργανωμένα με το θέμα και έχουν την διάθεση να μοιραστούν . Εκεί θα βρεις cd΄s , γνώσεις σχετικά με κάθε νότα αλλά περισσότερο θα βρεις πουλάκια με φωνές βαθμολογημένα από ειδικούς και πιστοποιημένα ότι αυτό που τα χαρακτηρίζει ως ¨καλά¨ , το έχουν . Το κυριότερο είναι να έχουμε εμείς ανοιχτά τα αυτιά μας και αν ακούμε . Όταν ακούς θα μάθεις . Αυτή είναι η απάντησή μου σε όσα ρώτησες . Καλή συνέχεια ...

----------


## orion

προσωπικά επειδή δεν έχω ειδικές γνωσης επάνω στον ήχο με cd και ούτε έχω εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη ειδικού επιστήμονα πάνω στο θέμα, προτιμώ το ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟ live!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χρήστο αυτό είναι το καλύτερο όμως δημιουργείται ένα κενό τέλη Ιουλίου έως τα τέλη Αυγούστου ίσως και περισσότερο . Εκεί μπορεί να βοηθήσει η τεχνολογία . Αυτό πιστεύω τουλάχιστον εγώ . Καλή συνέχεια και συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά σας  στην ΕΛΙΤ ...

----------


## jk21

Υπαρχουν τα εξης ερωτηματα ,που και να τα απαντουσα ,δεν θα τα απαντουσα σωστα με πληροτητα ,οσο αυτοι που εκπαιδευουν πουλακια σωστα ,για να κατεβουν σε διαγωνισμο 

Περιμενω λοιπον απο τα εμπειρα μελη μας (αρκετα απο αυτα με διακρισεις σε συλλογους ) να βοηθησουν στο να μαθουν ολο και περισσοτεροι 



οσο τα πουλια ειναι στη φωλια ακουνε ηχους ; γιατι ακομα τοτε τα αρσενικα κελαηδουν ,αφου δεν εχουν μπει σε πτεροροια .

Αν ακουν ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν τα επηρεαζουν ή επηρεαζουν ; 

μπαινει  cd εκεινη την περιοδο;

 και αν ναι ,με ολοκληρωμενα τραγουδια ή συγκεκριμενες νοτες σε ανεκτο αριθμο επαναληψεων .Για ποση ωρα ; 

Με δεδομενο οτι οταν τα μικρα θα αρχιζουν να σαλιαριζουν και να μαθαινουν ,οταν τα αρσενικα θα ειναι σε πτεροροια (πιθανοτατα και ο δασκαλος ) οσοι δουλευουν με δασκαλο , πως αντιμετωπιζουν το προβλημα ;

 αν βαζουν cd οκ ,ειναι μια εξηγηση .Αν δεν βαζουν ,πως εκπαιδευονται τα μικρα ; παιζουν καποια απο αυτα τα νεα πουλια καποιον ιδιαιτερο ρολο; 

αν ναι ,πως προετοιμαζονται για αυτο;

----------


## stefos

> προσωπικά επειδή δεν έχω ειδικές γνωσης επάνω στον ήχο με cd και ούτε έχω εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη ειδικού επιστήμονα πάνω στο θέμα, προτιμώ το ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟ live!


Μπορείτε να μας πειτε λίγο πιο λεπτομερώς πως γίνεται ολο αυτό ? Πόση ωρα εκπαιδευση? πόσες φορες την ημερα? Πόση ωρα κάθε φορά? Για ποσο καιρό ? Ποιες οι συνθήκες εκπαίδευσης? Πόσοι δάσκαλοι?
Απαντήσεις παρακαλώ στα άνω ερωτήματα θα βοηθούσαν καθώς και οτι εσείς νομίζετε οτι λείπει για να έχουμε μια ολοκληρωμένη άποψη !

----------


## HarrisC

Νομιζω δεν υπαρχουν κανονες οσον αφορα τα cd.Bρισκεις στο you tube μπολικα.Εγω εβαζα στα μικρα κανα διωρο την ημερα ,ταχα τρελλανει τα καυμενα :Happy0062:  με δεδομενο οτι του αρσενικου μου -μπαμπα ,του ελειπαν νοτες

----------


## panos70

το  αν κανουμε σωστη η οχι εκπαιδευση αυτο δεν μπορουμε να το ξερουμε   θεωρητικα απο μονοι μας, (εκτος απο ορισμενους που εχουν εξαιρετικες  γνωσεις επανω στις νοτες του τιμπραντο) μονο αν κατεβασουμε πουλια σε  διαγωνισμο εκει ο διεθνης κριτης θα μας πει σε τι επιπεδο βρισκονται τα  τιμπραντο μας  και αναλογος  τι γραμμη εχουμε ποιον τροπο διδασκαλιας να  ακολουθησουμε για να τα ανεβασουμε επιπεδο  η ποιο ειναι το λαθος που  κανουμε, εγω ειμαι αρνιτικος στα βιντεο που κυκλοφορουν στο  youtube  γιατι ,εχει πουλια (clasico) π.χ. που αλλα εχουν ποιο γρηγορο τεμπο και  αλλα εχουν ποιο αργο τεμπο ,ολα ομως ειναι σωστα με τις νοτες που λενε  ,εμεις αραγε ξερουμε το κοπαδι μας τι τεμπο εχει; η τα νεαρα αρσενκα τι  μια  μαθαινουν στο τεμπο του δασκαλου και απο την αλλη ακουν διαφορετικο  τεμπο στο πουλι που ακουνε στο  youtube , το πουλι που επιλέγουμε να  ακουσουν τα πουλακια μας για να μαθουν υποτιθεται  σωστα να κελαηδανε τα  λεει ολα σωστα η εχει και μια δυο αρνητικες και χωρις να θελουμε τις  περναμε και στο κοπαδι μας ; ,τα cd  που κυκλοφορουν δεν ειναι μονο απο  ενα πουλι ειναι μια μιξη απο πολλα πουλια που τα κανουν επιλογη ,δλδ  αλλο ακουγετε ποιο μεταλλικο ,αλλο ποιο δυνατο ,αλλο ποιο σιγα  και ουτο  καθε εξης ............. απο τα παρα πολυ λιγα που γνωριζω ,καλυτερα να  εχουν σταθερο δασκαλο η δασκαλους , η να τα αφησουμε μονα τους ,αφου  εχουν τα γονιδια θα κελαηδισουν και σωστα ............ αυτα που λεω δεν  σημαινει οτι ειναι και σωστα

----------


## jimk1

Πανο συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου,το κοπαδι μας θα πρεπει να ειναι απο πουλια ιδιας γραμμης με ιδιο τεμπο και τα μικρα να δασκαλευτουν με το αναλογο υλικο,πουλι με γονεις γρηγορους οσο και να δασκαλευτει με αργο ρεπερτοριο δεν μπορει να πει αργα
Το πιο σημαντικο ομως απο ολα ειναι το εξης,αμεση και εγκαιρη απομακρυνση απο το κοπαδι των μικρων πουλιων που δεν μας κανουν φωνητικα γιατι τα υπολοιπα θα πατησουν πανω σ αυτο
Για να μην παρεξηγηθω χομπιστας ειμαι οχι εκτροφεας αρα οι γνωμες των εκτροφεων θα μας καθοδηγησουν

----------


## koukoulis

Αναμένοντας λοιπόν τις απαντήσεις των έμπειρων...

----------


## stefos

> ............. απο τα παρα πολυ λιγα που γνωριζω ,καλυτερα να  εχουν σταθερο δασκαλο η δασκαλους , η να τα αφησουμε μονα τους ,αφου  εχουν τα γονιδια θα κελαηδισουν και σωστα ............ αυτα που λεω δεν  σημαινει οτι ειναι και σωστα


Πανο ευχαριστουμε για τις τοποθετησεις σου, πολυ χρησιμες ,αυτο που αναφερεις με τα cd και το θεμα (αργο -γρηγορο ) πουλι μαλλον θα συμφωνησω. θελω ομως να προσθεσω το εξης. Στο σεμιναριο της (ελιτ ) ο ισπανος κριτης ειπε οτι τα τιμπραντο εχουν 6 βασικες νοτες που θα τις πουνε και χωρις εκμαθηση, αν θυμαμαι καλα ειπε τις εξης chiau,piau, cascabel,timbre,timbre metalico,......κατι ξεχναω θα με διορθωσετε μετα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι οι υπολοιπες εξι μεχρι τις δωδεκα πρεπει να τις διδαξουμε στα πουλια π.χ δυιχα , φλορεος, κ.ά  οποτε η εκμαθηση συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του κριτη ειναι απαραιτητη, για να υπαρχει <<ολοκληρομενο>> ρεπερτοριο

----------


## stefos

Παρακαλώ να πουν τις απόψεις τους και τα πιο << δυνατά χαρτιά >>του φόρουμ !! Παιδιά με εμπειρία διαγωνισμών , υπάρχουν αρκετά στο φόρουμ μας!! Συγχωρέστε με δεν θέλω να υποβαθμισω κανέναν , όλοι αγαπάμε τα τιμπραντο ειτε έχουμε ενα μονο πουλάκι ειτε πενήντα .
Απλα τα παιδιά σε εναν διαγωνισμό σίγουρα θα κατέβαλαν περισσότερη προσπαθεια όσο αφορα την εκπαίδευση για να παρουσιασουν το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα ,αρα λογικά περισσότερη τριβή με το θέμα εκπαίδευση .

----------


## jimk1

Φωνη βοωντος εντι ερημω

----------


## panos70

> Πανο ευχαριστουμε για τις τοποθετησεις σου, πολυ χρησιμες ,αυτο που αναφερεις με τα cd και το θεμα (αργο -γρηγορο ) πουλι μαλλον θα συμφωνησω. θελω ομως να προσθεσω το εξης. Στο σεμιναριο της (ελιτ ) ο ισπανος κριτης ειπε οτι τα τιμπραντο εχουν 6 βασικες νοτες που θα τις πουνε και χωρις εκμαθηση, αν θυμαμαι καλα ειπε τις εξης chiau,piau, cascabel,timbre,timbre metalico,......κατι ξεχναω θα με διορθωσετε μετα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι οι υπολοιπες εξι μεχρι τις δωδεκα πρεπει να τις διδαξουμε στα πουλια π.χ δυιχα , φλορεος, κ.ά  οποτε η εκμαθηση συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του κριτη ειναι απαραιτητη, για να υπαρχει <<ολοκληρομενο>> ρεπερτοριο


Στεφανε, φυσικα ο κριτης ειναι παρα πολυ εμπειρος και οτι λεει ειναι και το σωστοτερο, αν με ρωτουσες εσυ τι θα εκανες για να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα εκπαιδευσεις σωστα ,εγω θα επαιρνα ενα βαθμολογημενο αρσενικο δλδ πιστοποιημενο  που να ξερω και απο βαθμολογιες τι λεει σωστα και τι οχι ,και θα το εβαζα στο ενα μετρο απο τα νεαρα αρσενικα ,οχι μονο να τον ακουν αλλα και να τον βλεπουν ειναι πολυ σημαντικο

----------


## panos70

φετος πηρα ενα βαθμολογημενο αρσενικο και περιμενω αλλο ενα να ερθει , το ενα θα το ζευγαρωσω και το αλλο θα το βαλω καθαρα για δασκαλο

----------


## anonymous

> …
>  εγω ειμαι αρνιτικος στα βιντεο που κυκλοφορουν στο  youtube  γιατι ,εχει πουλια (clasico) π.χ. που αλλα εχουν ποιο γρηγορο τεμπο και  αλλα εχουν ποιο αργο τεμπο ,ολα ομως ειναι σωστα με τις νοτες που λενε  ,εμεις αραγε ξερουμε το κοπαδι μας τι τεμπο εχει; η τα νεαρα αρσενκα τι  μια  μαθαινουν στο τεμπο του δασκαλου και απο την αλλη ακουν διαφορετικο  τεμπο στο πουλι που ακουνε στο  youtube , το πουλι που επιλέγουμε να  ακουσουν τα πουλακια μας για να μαθουν υποτιθεται  σωστα να κελαηδανε τα  λεει ολα σωστα η εχει και μια δυο αρνητικες και χωρις να θελουμε τις  περναμε και στο κοπαδι μας ; ,τα cd  που κυκλοφορουν δεν ειναι μονο απο  ενα πουλι ειναι μια μιξη απο πολλα πουλια που τα κανουν επιλογη ,δλδ  αλλο ακουγετε ποιο μεταλλικο ,αλλο ποιο δυνατο ,αλλο ποιο σιγα  και ουτο  καθε εξης ............. απο τα παρα πολυ λιγα που γνωριζω ,καλυτερα να  εχουν σταθερο δασκαλο η δασκαλους , η να τα αφησουμε μονα τους ,αφου  εχουν τα γονιδια θα κελαηδισουν και σωστα 
> …


Αγαπητε Πανο,
Καποια στιγμη θα πρεπει να παρακαμψουμε τον μυθο –οπως αυτος υπαρχει- περι μεταδοσης αρνητικων απο CDs  και  βιντεακια youtube.
Και βεβαια υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες να υπαρχουν αρνητικες σε ενα CD ή βιντεο (... ομολογω οτι ειμαι παθων) που εχει φτιαξει ενας  μη γνωστης των φωνων του τιμπραδο. 
Ειναι ομως τοσες οι πιθανοτητες αυτες, οσες ειναι οταν μας χαριζουν ενα πουλακι ή ακομη και οταν αγοραζουμε ενα πουλακι απο εκτροφεα.
(Γνωριζω εκτροφεις που εκπαιδευουν μονο με δασκαλο (οπως λενε) και κατεβαζουν σε διαγωνισμους  πουλακια με αρνητικες.
Αυτο βεβαια  μπορει να συμβει για 2 λογους: ειτε γιατι δεν ειναι σε θεση ο εκτροφεας να ξεχωριζει τις αρνητικες, ειτε γιατι γνωριζει οτι το πουλι εχει αρνητικη, αλλα ομως οι δυνατοτες του πουλιου σε αλλες νοτες ειναι πολυ αξιολογες. Συνηθως συμβαινει το πρωτο ... στην δευτερη περιπτωση, θα πρεπει να επιληφθουν αμεσα οι υπεθυνοι των διαγωνισμων και να απομακρυνουν το πουλι οταν ο κριτης αποφανθει οτι υπαρχει αρνητικη. Συνηθως αυτο υπαρχει σαν διαταξη σε εσωτερικους κανονισμους συλλογων περι διαγωνισμων. Εφαρμοζεται ομως? :-) )
Πιστεψε με, ειναι ελαχιστοι εκεινοι που πραγματικα μπορουν και ξεχωριζουν ολες τις νοτες.
(δεν συζητω βεβαια για την γνωση στην ποιοτητα της καθε νοτας ... και ειναι λογικο, αλλιως θα ηταν ολοι κριτες  :-) )
Αρα λοιπον ... οι αρνητικες μεταδιδονται και απο CDs/videos, αλλα και απο πουλια που ακουγονται στον χωρο ... επισης μπορουν να δημιουργηθουν ακομη και να μην ακουστουν απο κανενα πουλι. Μπορει ενα πουλι να βγαλει αρνητικη νοτα ειτε λογω ανωμαλιας στο φωνητικο συστημα, ειτε γιατι δεν εχει την ικανοτητα να αποδωσει σωστα μια καλη νοτα που ακουει απο ενα αλλο πουλι (συμβαινει συνηθως στην νοτα campana).




> φετος πηρα ενα βαθμολογημενο αρσενικο και περιμενω αλλο ενα να ερθει , το ενα θα το ζευγαρωσω και το αλλο θα το βαλω καθαρα για δασκαλο


Το βαθμολογημενο πουλι δεν σημαινει οτι μπορει να ειναι και δασκαλος.
Σιγουρα υπαρχει ενας μπουσουλας για το τι λεει το πουλι, αλλα το λεει σωστα?
Θα εβαζες για δασκαλο καποιο ή και τα 2 πουλια μονο και μονο επειδη ειναι βαθμολογημενα?
Αν υποθεσουμε οτι θα εβαζες ... ποιο θα διαλεγες (και γιατι?)? ή μηπως θα διαλεγες και τα 2?



** Εγω θα σου προτεινα να ζευγαρωσεις και αυτο που θα κρατησεις για δασκαλο. Απλα .. μην το αφησεις στο κλουβι με την θηλυκια ... στο 3ο-4ο αυγο, βγαλτον απο το κλουβι.

----------


## panos70

Γιωργο συμωνω με ολα οσα λες , δεν εχω να προσθεσω η να αφαιρεσω κατι , γιατι αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα ,( κατανοω οτι ξερεις παρα πολλα αφου εισαι σε εναν αξιολογο συλλογο με συνεχης ενημερωση που αναβαθμιζεται μερα με τη μερα)    με το βαθμολογημενο απλα ξερεις πανω κατω οτι το πουλι που θα παρεις θα λεει ολες τις νοτες σωστα  η σχεδον ολες τις νοτες , ενω ενα μη βαθμολογημενο δεν ξερεις καν αν κελαηδαει εστω και λιγο με σωστα πατηματα , σιγουρα και το βαθμολογημενο μπορει την ωρα της κρισεις  να ειναι ολοσωστο και μετα οταν παει στο κουμασι του να παρουσιασει και αρνιτικες ,η και αντιστροφως , οταν και θα ειναι ποιο χαλαρο,   φετος δεν αφηνω σε κανενα αρσενικο να ταισει γιατι τα προηγουμενα χρονια που το εκανα δεν ειμουν ευχαριστημενος μετα με τους αρσενικους και το ποσο χρονο χρειαζοντουσαν  για να ξαναβρουν τα πατηματα τους , μαλλον θα τους βαλω και τους δυο να ζευγαρωσουν ,τον ενα τον εχω βαλει ηδη , απλα περιμενω τον δευτερο που αν ερθει σχετικα νωρις ( τελη Μαρτιου με Απριλιο) θα τον βαλω μια γεννα σιγουρα , ξερω οτι για δασκαλος δεν μπαινει οποιο πουλι να ειναι ,και ας ειναι βαθμολογημενο ,αλλα ενα πουλι ηπιο  που θα δασκαλευει και θα σιγονταρει τα νεαρα αρσενικα και οχι εναν αρσενικο που θα τα κοντραρει και θα τα υπερκαλυπτει με το δυνατοτερο κελαηδισμα του , δειχνωντας την κυριαρχια του   ( δεν κανουν ολα τα αρσενικα για δασκαλοι)

αν μου ελεγες παρε το ενα απο τα δυο το πρωτο που  θα κοιτουσα ειναι ποιο δεν εχει αρνιτικες αλλα σε αυτα τα δυο  θα επαιρνα το πρωτο  γιατι το δευτερο μπορει να εχει μια δυο νοτες καλυτερες αλλα  δεν εχει μια ολοκληρη νοτα την campana ,οποτε μια νοτα λιγοτερο και τα νεαρα δεν ξερουμε αν θα την πουνε μετα,ενω τις νοτες που λεει λιγοτερο καλα ισως τα νεαρα τις πουν καλυτερα ( εαν κανω λαθος διορθωσε με) 

Nα πουμε οτι εδω μιλαμε για επιπεδο πρωταθλητισμου που το παραμικρο η μια λαθος ενεργεια μπορει να σου κοστισει αρκετα στο κοπαδι σου  και οχι για απλη εκπαιδευση σε πουλακια μπαλκονιου
Εσυ Γιωργο ποιο απο τα δυο θα επαιρνες για δασκαλο το Α  η το  Β και γιατι ; πες μας λιγο τη σκεψη σου και αναλυσε μας γιατι εκανες αυτο το παραδειγμα , τι ηθελες νας  '' διδαξεις''

----------


## orion

> Υπαρχουν τα εξης ερωτηματα ,που και να τα απαντουσα ,δεν θα τα απαντουσα σωστα με πληροτητα ,οσο αυτοι που εκπαιδευουν πουλακια σωστα ,για να κατεβουν σε διαγωνισμο 
> 
> Περιμενω λοιπον απο τα εμπειρα μελη μας (αρκετα απο αυτα με διακρισεις σε συλλογους ) να βοηθησουν στο να μαθουν ολο και περισσοτεροι 
> 
> οσο τα πουλια ειναι στη φωλια ακουνε ηχους ; γιατι ακομα τοτε τα αρσενικα κελαηδουν ,αφου δεν εχουν μπει σε πτεροροια .
> 
> Αν ακουν ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν τα επηρεαζουν ή επηρεαζουν ; 
> 
> μπαινει  cd εκεινη την περιοδο;
> ...


Η προσωπική μου άποψη και από όσα έχω μαζέψει ως εμπειρία (μικρή!!!) μέχρι τώρα:

*οσο τα πουλια ειναι στη φωλια ακουνε ηχους ;*

Σαφέστατα και μάλιστα είναι μια από τις πιο σημαντικές περιόδους στην εκπαίδευση


σχετικό άρθρο http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...85%CF%83%CE%B7

και στη σελίδα της ΕΛΙΤ άλλο ένα http://elit-timbrado.gr/doc_library/...ia_canary.html Νευροβιολογία του καναρινιού
*
Αν ακουν ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν τα επηρεαζουν ή επηρεαζουν ;* 

Σαφώς και επηρεάζονται και όχι μόνο από τους γονείς αλλά και τους άλλους ήχους του περιβάλλοντός τους!!!

*μπαινει  cd εκεινη την περιοδο;*

θεωρώ ότι μπορεί να μπει οποτεδήποτε, αλλά προσωπικά α) δε το προτιμώ, β) δεν είμαι σίγουρος πόσο καλό μπορεί να κάνει τελικά ( μόνο όταν μιλάμε για αγωνιστικά καναρίνια είναι το θέμα), εξάλλου δε με συνεπέρνει να δημιουργήσω  ένα πουλί από cd αλλά να καταφέρω μέσα από επιλεκτική εκτροφή των γεννητόρων μου να φτάσω στο μέγιστο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα, αυτό μπορεί να το πετύχω σε 5 χρόνια αλλά θα ξέρω ότι το έκανα με την εμπειρία μου και την προσπάθειά μου, αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που τελευταία ασχολούμε με συγκεκριμένα πουλιά και δεν κα΄νω μεγάλη αλλαγή στο κοπάδι ακόμα και αν δε τα πήγα την περασμένη χρονιά όσο καλά θα ήθελα... άρα δουλεύω με ένα υλικό που έχω, το γνωρίζω, το δοκιμάζω και αναλόγως προχωρώ!

*και αν ναι ,με ολοκληρωμενα τραγουδια ή συγκεκριμενες νοτες σε ανεκτο αριθμο επαναληψεων .Για ποση ωρα ;* 

πιστεύω και αν και δεν έχω υπόψη μου επιστημονικά στοιχεία ότι καλό είναι να είναι με ολοκληρομένο ρεπερτόριο, το λέω αυτό γιατί έχω ακούσει αρκετά πουλιά σε που μου στέλνουν φίλοι να ακούσω στο διαδίκτυο και όταν τα ακούω κάνουν μπαμ στο αυτί μου ότι είναι με cd και πολλές φορές με αποκομμένες νότες... τα πουλια αυτά τραγουδούν περίρεργα και όχι με ωραία ροή και αρμονία αλλά σα να κάνουν απλά πρόσθεση νοτών στο λόγο τους... σαν να είναι κολλημένες νότες μεταξύ τους... ο γενικός κανόνας των έμπειρων λεει ότι καλό είναι το βάζουμε περίου 1 ώρα το χάραμα και 1 ώρα το σούρουπο διότι μόνο τότε είναι σε θέση να ακούσουν μιας και δεν είναι τόσο δραστήρια και έχουν ησυχία. 
*
Με δεδομενο οτι οταν τα μικρα θα αρχιζουν να σαλιαριζουν και να  μαθαινουν ,οταν τα αρσενικα θα ειναι σε πτεροροια (πιθανοτατα και ο  δασκαλος ) οσοι δουλευουν με δασκαλο , πως αντιμετωπιζουν το προβλημα ;*

Είναι η φυσική εξέληξη απλά των πραγμάτων, η φύση είναι απόλυτη και προσωπικά δε το θεωρώ πρόβλημα :winky:  άρα απλά περιμένεις, εξάλλου μέχρι τότε έχουν καταγράψει την πιο σημαντική φάση της διδασκαλίας τους και απλά εξασκούντε σε αυτό, δηλ το ρεπερτόριό τους σχεδόν έχει κλέισει σε ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό, από εκεί και έπειτα το δουλεύουν μέχρι να αποκρυσταλλωθεί...


Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να μη σας μπέρδεψα  :winky:

----------


## anonymous

> ... Εσυ Γιωργο ποιο απο τα δυο θα επαιρνες για δασκαλο το Α  η το  Β και γιατι ; πες μας λιγο τη σκεψη σου και αναλυσε μας γιατι εκανες αυτο το παραδειγμα , τι ηθελες νας  '' διδαξεις''...


Κατ’ αρχας να πω οτι δεν μπορω να διδαξω ... μαθητουδι ειμαι ... δασκαλοι πολλοι αλλοι!  :-)
Παραθεση εμπειριας κανω  ... Τα πουλια ειναι υπαρκτα (μαλιστα αδελφια,  διαγωνιζομενα στην ιδια 4αδα). Και τα δυο απεδωσαν τις νοτες στον βαθμο που απεικονιζονται για το καθε ενα.
Ομως, η χροια και ο τροπος αποδοσης δεν μπορουν να απεικονιστουν σωστα με εναν αριθμο.
Και γω το πρωτο θα επελεγα και κακως θα επρατα.
Για το πρωτο πουλακι ο κριτης  σχολιασε οτι μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για αναπαραγωγη, αλλα οχι για δασκαλος!
Το δευτερο πουλακι ομως ειναι καλο για δασκαλος και μπορει φυσικα να χρησιμοποιηθει και για αναπαραγωγη.
Βλεπεις λοιπον οτι το πιο πανω  παραδειγμα με τα 2 πουλακια μας δειχνει οτι δεν πρεπει να παιρνουμε ενα πουλακι βαθμολογημενο και να λεμε “αυτο θα το χρησιμοποιησουμε για δασκαλο”.  Πολυ περισσοτερο δε, να μην στηριζομαστε μονο στην συνολικη του βαθμολογια.
Επισης, εδω φαινεται οτι και ενα πουλακι με χαμηλη βαθμολογια μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για δασκαλος, αρκει να αποδιδει σωστα αυτα που λεει.
Τελος να πω οτι τα πουλακια αυτα εκπαιδευτηκαν και με CD, παραλληλα με τα ακουσματα απο τους γεννητορες ... οχι χαραμα & ηλιοβασιλεμα,  αλλα ωρες που γινοταν χαμος στο εκτροφειο ... 
κατ’ ελαχιστο 6 ωρες 
Ως εκ θαυματος, δεν εβγαλαν αρνητικη! :-)) ... και πηραν και κατι τις απο τους ηχους του CD.
(Παναγιωτη τα πιο πανω  σιγουρα δεν ειναι επιστημονικα δεδομενα, μπορει δε να ειναι και εσφαλμενα ... και μιας και τα εκφραζω σαν Γιωργος, καλο θα ηταν να μην “εμπλεκουμε” τον συλλογο, ωστε την ευθυνη τυχον σφαλματος των πραξεων  και αποψεων να την αναλαβω εξ ολοκληρου.)




> ... Nα πουμε οτι εδω μιλαμε για επιπεδο πρωταθλητισμου που το παραμικρο η μια λαθος ενεργεια μπορει να σου κοστισει αρκετα στο κοπαδι σου  και οχι για απλη εκπαιδευση σε πουλακια μπαλκονιου...


Και βεβαια τα πιο πανω αφορουν “πρωταθλητισμο”(?),  γιατι στο μπαλκονι δεν θα παρει ποτε κανεις “ζωντανο δασκαλο” προκειμενου να δασκαλεψει τα μικρα που θα βγαλει το ζευγαρακι του.




> ...
> 
> *οσο τα πουλια ειναι στη φωλια ακουνε ηχους ;*
> Σαφέστατα και μάλιστα είναι μια από τις πιο σημαντικές περιόδους στην εκπαίδευση


Χρηστο, οσο και να το θες, δεν μπορεις να μας κρυψεις τις επιστημονικες σου γνωσεις :-) 
Την βοηθεια σου σε παρακαλω για να καταλαβω κατι:

Στο υπομνημα  του διαγραμματος αναφερει ο συνταξας  : “εμφανιση συλλαβων ανα μηνα”.
Οπως εγω το  καταλαβαινω αυτο , εννοει τις συλλαβες που *εκφωνει το πουλι ανα μηνα*  (ασχετα αν ειναι πλαστικο ή σταθερο τραγουδι) 
Αρχιζει δε ο κυκλος της “εμφανισης  συλλαβων” τον δευτερο μηνα και τελειωνει περιπου τον δεκατοπεμπτο μηνα. 
Αναφερονται δε ως “κρισιμες περιοδοι μαθησης, σε σχεση με τα επιπεδα τεστοστερονης”  δυο περιοδοι μεταξυ δευτερου και ογδοου μηνα.
Υπαρχει και μια περιοδος που αναφερεται σαν “προφωνητικο σταδιο”, μεταξυ πρωτου & δευτερου μηνα.
Τελος, απαντας στον Δημητρη σχετικα με τα ακουσματα στην φωλια λεγοντας  “ Σαφέστατα και μάλιστα είναι μια από τις πιο σημαντικές περιόδους στην εκπαίδευση”
H περιοδος που βρισκονται στην φωλια τα πουλακια ειναι στο διαστημα απο την γεννηση τους μεχρι την εξοδο τους (17η  περιπου μερα) ... αντε επιεικως να το παρατεινουμε και να εννοησουμε σαν “φωλια” το διαστημα  μεχρι τον απογαλακτισμο ... δηλαδη πριν το “προφωνητικο σταδιο” …  και κατα συνεπεια πολυ πιο πριν τις “κρισιμες περιοδους μαθησης, σε σχεση με τα επιπεδα τεστοστερονης” του διαγραμματος.

Τα επιστημονικα αρθρα που μας παραπεμπεις, μιλουν για αποδοση φωνης (ακομη και εκεινη της αναζητησης τροφης του πρωτου μηνα)
Σιγουρα δεν μπορει να αμφισβητισει κανεις τα πιο πανω δεδομενα, αλλα καπου μου μενει ενα "κενο" 
Μηπως(εκ παραδρομης) λειπουν καποια στοιχεια (παλια ή νεα) τα οποια θα βοηθουσαν να δεσουν ολα τα σταδια μαζι?

----------


## stefos

Δεν ξέρω αν αλλά παιδιά θα γράψουν ή έχουν να προσθέσουν κάτι . 
Εγώ θέλω να πω οτι οι απόψεις που κατατέθηκαν ηταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες !! Καθώς και οτι βγήκαν κάποια συμπεράσματα διασταυρωνοντας όλες τις παραπανω γνωμες. Ενα πολύ μεγαλο ευχαριστώ σε όσους συμετείχαν καθώς και  για τα φώτα που μας δώσατε σε εμας που τώρα ξεκινάμε στον (μαγικό) κοσμο του τιμπραντο.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την ανταπόκριση !!!

----------


## anonymous

Εγω θα παρακαλουσα και παλι τον Χρηστο αν εχει καποια πληροφορια/οδηγια να μας δωσει για το σταδιο του 1ου μηνα ζωης των πουλιων.




> ...
> 
> 
> Στο υπομνημα  του διαγραμματος αναφερει ο συνταξας  : “εμφανιση συλλαβων ανα μηνα”.
> Οπως εγω το  καταλαβαινω αυτο , εννοει τις συλλαβες που *εκφωνει το πουλι ανα μηνα*  (ασχετα αν ειναι πλαστικο ή σταθερο τραγουδι) 
> Αρχιζει δε ο κυκλος της “εμφανισης  συλλαβων” τον δευτερο μηνα και τελειωνει περιπου τον δεκατοπεμπτο μηνα. 
> Αναφερονται δε ως “κρισιμες περιοδοι μαθησης, σε σχεση με τα επιπεδα τεστοστερονης”  δυο περιοδοι μεταξυ δευτερου και ογδοου μηνα.
> Υπαρχει και μια περιοδος που αναφερεται σαν “προφωνητικο σταδιο”, μεταξυ πρωτου & δευτερου μηνα.
> Τελος, απαντας στον Δημητρη σχετικα με τα ακουσματα στην φωλια λεγοντας  “ Σαφέστατα και μάλιστα είναι μια από τις πιο σημαντικές περιόδους στην εκπαίδευση”
> ...

----------


## anonymous

Χωρις την απολαβη γνωσης και εμπειριας απο τους παλαιοτερους ... (χμμμ) & εμπειροτερους, οι πειραματισμοι συνεχιζονται ...  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## anonymous

Ειχα την χαρα σημερα να παρακολουθησω ενα ενδιαφερον σεμιναριο με εισηγητη τον αγαπητο Κωστα Κιουρτιδη.
Στο σεμιναριο αυτο καλυφθηκε ενα κενο που υπηρχε στο συγκεκριμενο thread περι εκπαιδευσης και πιο ειδικοτερα πανω στο διαγραμμα SVC.
Το κενο ουσιαστικα αφορουσε τον πραγματικο χρονο εκμαθησης και ειδικοτερα την περιοδο του πρωτου μηνα ζωης του πουλιου.

Οπως ανεφερε ο Κωστας στο σεμιναριο: *Το πουλι ακουει και μαθαινει απο την περιοδο που βρισκεται ακομη στο αυγο!.* 
Και το σημαντικοτερο: *το 80% του ρεπερτοριου του, το εχει μαθει στην περιοδο των πρωτων 60 ημερων!
*
(Θα παρακαλουσα τον Κωστα, αν κατι δεν εχω καταλαβει σωστα, να με διορθωσει).







> Εγω θα παρακαλουσα και παλι τον Χρηστο αν εχει καποια πληροφορια/οδηγια να μας δωσει για το σταδιο του 1ου μηνα ζωης των πουλιων.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από ΑΣΩΤΟΣ
> 
> ...

----------


## stefos

Ευχαριστουμε Γιώργο ! Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναρτηθεί βίντεο απο το σημερινό σεμιναριο της ελίτ? Θα είχε μεγαλο ενδιαφέρον!! Αν και καλεσμένος δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να παρευρεθω

----------


## jk21

Στο σεμιναριο το οποιο παραυρεθηκα και οφειλω  να ευχαριστησω για την τελεση του , τοσο το διοργανωτη συλλογο , οσο και τον ομιλητη και καλο διαδικτυακο φιλο Κωστα Κιουρτιδη kostastim ,που ειχα την ευκαιρια μετα απο χρονια να γνωρισω και απο κοντα , υπηρχε καμερα και υποθετω οπως και αλλες φορες ,καμμια στιγμη θα ανεβει στη σελιδα του συλλογου και θα ενημερωθουμε στο σχετικο θεμα 

*Η εκπαίδευση του Τιμπράδο και η συμβολή της Γενετικής*

----------


## anonymous

> Ευχαριστουμε Γιώργο ! Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναρτηθεί βίντεο απο το σημερινό σεμιναριο της ελίτ? Θα είχε μεγαλο ενδιαφέρον!! Αν και καλεσμένος δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να παρευρεθω


Εξαρταται Στεφανε απο τις προθεσεις των διοργανωτων και τις οποιες δεν γνωριζω.

----------


## jk21

Ειδα καποια ερωτηση αντιστοιχη στην ομαδα του συλλογου και απο οτι καταλαβα ,μαλλον θα δοθει μονο σε οποιον το αιτηθει κατοπιν συννενοησεως με μελος της διοικησης

----------


## jimk1

Στεφανε νομιζω σου απαντησε στο fb ο προεδρος του συλογου,θα δωθει dvd μετα απο αιτηση του καθε ενδιαφερομενου

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη ο Στεφανος το ειχε ρωτησει νωριτερα εδω πριν απαντηθει στο fb  (τωρα προσεξα οτι ειναι ο ιδιος που εκανε την ερωτηση στην ομαδα ).Οπως και να εχει για οτι αλλο ας το ρωτησουμε στο σχετικο θεμα του σεμιναριου

----------


## anonymous

Τελος Σεπτεμβρη και μετα τις πληροφοριες που προεκυψαν απο το σεμιναριο περι δασκαλων και ηχητικων συστηματων, τα πειραματα συνεχιζονται ...

 :winky:

----------


## jk21

Καθαριοτητα που με κανει να ντρεπομαι για τον δικο μου χωρο  ,ηχομονωση (ο τοιχος για οσους δεν μπορουν να το ξεχωρισουν εχει ντυθει υλικο που μπορει να μην ειναι το πλεον επαγγελματικο των studio αλλα για την δουλεια μας ειναι μια χαρα ) ,ανοιχτα αυτια σε οσους ηρθαν να απο μακρια και προσπαθησανε να του δωσουν οτι γνωριζουν .....

καλη συνεχεια στα πουλακια Γιωργη !

----------


## stefos

γιωργο εχεις περασει σε αλλο επιπεδο !!συγχαρητηρια! πολυ ωραιες εγκαταστασεις και καθαρες . Δεν ξερω μεχρι που φτανουν οι στοχοι σου !!(διαγωνισμοι , διακρισεις , μεταλια , φυσες ) αλλα σιγουρα ειναι διακριτο το μερακι σου για τα τιμπραντο. Καλη συνεχεια.............

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Προτυπο εκτροφειο!!!! που μονο ενας ΑΣΩΤΟΣ μπορει να εχει!!!! 
καλη επιτυχία στα πειραματα :winky:

----------


## stefos

Επανερχομαι πάλι και θέλω να ρωτησω.Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας!! Παίρνοντας ως δεδομένο ότι τα πουλάκια τα έχω έξω (μπαλκόνι) , ακούνε πολλούς εξωτερικους θορύβους. Λένε ότι δεν εκπαιδεύονται σωστά, ισχύει? Οκ να τα εκπαιδευσω μέσα για κάποια ωρα, συνδυασμός δασκαλος cd (τα ενήλικα ξεκινησαν), αλλά !!! Στα μικρά να βάζω ένα πανί να σταματάνε ή να τα αφήνω ασκεπαστα?? Αν τα αφήσω όμως ανοιχτα λυσανε!!!!! και τα μικρά μαζί στο κελαιδιμα
Σε αναμονή απόψεων.............??????

----------


## anonymous

(Καλιο αργα παρα ποτε!)

Τα πουλακια δεν εχουν προβλημα κατα την εκπαιδευση στο μπαλκονι, αν η εκπαιδευση γινει σωστα.

Κρατα καλα στο μυαλο σου ενα πραμα ομως: Τα πουλια (οχι μονο τα τιμπραδος) μαθαινουν ηχους απο "κουνια"!!!

Και για να αναφερθουμε παλι στα περι λανθασμενης εκπαιδευσης με CD, να αναφερω οτι σε φετινο διαγωνισμο συλλογου, κατεβηκαν απο 3 τουλαχιστον εκτροφεις πουλια, των οποιων η κυρια εκπαιδευση τους εγινε με CD.
Δυο δε εκ των εκτροφεων αυτων, βρεθηκαν στις πρωτες νικητριες θεσεις ... Ο ενας δε, εκπαιδευσε τα πουλια του στο μπαλκονι!
(Ο 3ος που δεν τα πηγε καλα οπως καταλαβαινεις ειμαι εγω  :Rolleye0012: )

Τουλαχιστον στο αγωνιστικο κοματι αποδειχθηκαν μυθος τα λεγομενα απο τους "πολεμιους" της μεθοδου.
Θα ελεγα οτι μαλλον  ο "πολεμος" γινεται ελειψη γνωσεων και οχι κακοβουλα.

Ελπιζω οσο περνα ο καιρος, να γινονται ολο και περισσοτερα πραγματα γνωστα που θα μας οδηγησουν σε καλυτερα αποτελεσματα με το χομπυ μας ...

Αναψτε τις μηχανες και να ειστε σε ετοιμοτητα! ....  :-)

----------


## stefos

ευχαριστω! ειπες πολλα σε δύο παραγραφους!!. Αυτο , το απο <<κουνια και αυγο>> θα το θεμελιωσω για τα επομενα μικρα μου!!! Γιωργο αν εχεις αποψη για το θεμα σκεπσματος?? Αν και απο τα γραφομενα σου , δινεις την εντυπωση οτι δεν εχει σημασια.

Υ.Γ Εαν θελεις, ανεβασε ενα βιντεακι με τον μικρουλη που ειχε την διακριση!!

----------


## anonymous

> ... 
>  Γιωργο αν εχεις αποψη για το θεμα σκεπσματος?? Αν και απο τα γραφομενα σου , δινεις την εντυπωση οτι δεν εχει σημασια.
> 
> Υ.Γ Εαν θελεις, ανεβασε ενα βιντεακι με τον μικρουλη που ειχε την διακριση!!


Καλο ειναι να σκεπαζονται (για προσηλωση σε ακουσματα) μια περιοδο (οχι σκοταδι!) ... και αν προκειται για διαγωνισμο και 2-3 μερες σε βαλιτσα.

Οσον αφορα βιντεακι, οπως ανεφερα ημουν εκτος διακρισεων (αναμενομενο χαχαχα)
Παρ' ολα αυτα θα ανεβασω ενα απο τα πουλακια μου (οχι το καλυτερο, αλλα το αγαπημενο μου :-) )
Βαθμολογηθηκε με 86 βαθμους  (αυτο με τους βαθμους ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια ... που κρατα χρονια στην ελλαδα! :-) )

Θα κανω μια προσπαθεια αν μπορεσουμε να εχουμε και βιντεακια απο τα διακριθεντα πουλακια.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Η εισαγωγή στο βιντεάκι είναι σούπερ το πουλάκι επίσης ,σκηνοθέτη τα σέβη μου.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Γιωργο τι ηταν αυτο που σου ειπαν η νομιζεις οτι εκανες ''λαθος'' ?

γενικα για τους διαγωνισμους-πρωταθλητισμους θα πω οτι προσωπικα ειμαι κατα, γιατι καποιες φορες γινονται πραγματα που χαλανε το χομπι.

----------


## anonymous

> Γιωργο τι ηταν αυτο που σου ειπαν η νομιζεις οτι εκανες ''λαθος'' ?
> 
> γενικα για τους διαγωνισμους-πρωταθλητισμους θα πω οτι προσωπικα ειμαι κατα, γιατι καποιες φορες γινονται πραγματα που χαλανε το χομπι.


Δεν χρειαζοταν να μου το πουν Κωστα.
Γνωριζα πριν βγουν στην "σκαλα" τα πουλια μου οτι δεν θα κελαηδησουν και φταιω εγω. 
Δεν τα ειχα ετοιμασει για διαγωνισμο (προσεξε ... εκπαιδευση για συμμετοχη σε διαγωνισμο λεω, οχι εκπαιδευση τραγουδιου :-) )
Το γιατι δεν ετοιμαστηκαν ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια ... 

Τωρα για τους διαγωνισμους να πω οτι ειναι το "βασικο κινητρο" για την εξελιξη μιας ρατσας.
Κανοντας πρωταθλητισμο, εχεις στοχο την βελτιωση της εκτροφης σου ωστε να διεκδικησεις διακριση.
Με αλλα λογια βελτιωνεται γενικοτερα η ρατσα. 
Ουσιαστικα αυτος ειναι ο λογος που εχουν θεσπιστει οι διαγωνισμοι ... και οπως καταλαβαινεις ειμαι υπερ τους.
Αλλα πραγματα ειναι που χαλανε το χομπυ με ριζες στους "χομπιστες" των συλλογων ... οι διαγωνισμοι ειναι το κερασακι!  :-)
Ομοσπονδιες και συλλογοι ειναι μικρογραφιες της πραγματικης κοινωνιας ... Οποτε ειναι ευκολο να καταλαβει κανεις τι ειναι αυτο που χαλα το χομπυ...

----------

